# What's wrong with the microcode (Xeon v3)?



## PMc (Jul 8, 2021)

Ports 2021Q2 - that is as to be expected:

```
microcode_update[956]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-3f-02.6f: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl0 from rev 0x43 to rev 0x44... done.
microcode_update[960]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-3f-02.6f: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl2 from rev 0x43 to rev 0x44... done.
...
microcode_update[992]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-3f-02.6f: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl18 from rev 0x43 to rev 0x44... done.
```

Ports 2021Q3:


```
pkg[3158]: devcpu-data upgraded: 1.38 -> 1.39
```


```
microcode_update[2849]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-86-05.01: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl0 from rev 0x43 to rev 0xb00000f... failed.
microcode_update[2849]: cpucontrol: ioctl(): File exists
microcode_update[2849]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-3f-02.6f: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl0 from rev 0x43 to rev 0x46... done.
microcode_update[2849]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-86-05.01: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl0 from rev 0x46 to rev 0xb00000f... failed.
microcode_update[2849]: cpucontrol: ioctl(): File exists
microcode_update[2851]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-86-05.01: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl1 from rev 0x46 to rev 0xb00000f... failed.
microcode_update[2851]: cpucontrol: ioctl(): File exists
microcode_update[2851]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-86-05.01: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl1 from rev 0x46 to rev 0xb00000f... failed.
microcode_update[2851]: cpucontrol: ioctl(): File exists
microcode_update[2853]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-86-05.01: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl2 from rev 0x43 to rev 0xb00000f... failed.
microcode_update[2853]: cpucontrol: ioctl(): File exists
microcode_update[2853]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-3f-02.6f: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl2 from rev 0x43 to rev 0x46... done.
microcode_update[2853]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-86-05.01: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl2 from rev 0x46 to rev 0xb00000f... failed.
microcode_update[2853]: cpucontrol: ioctl(): File exists
microcode_update[2855]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-86-05.01: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl3 from rev 0x46 to rev 0xb00000f... failed.
microcode_update[2855]: cpucontrol: ioctl(): File exists
microcode_update[2855]: /usr/local/share/cpucontrol/06-86-05.01: updating cpu /dev/cpuctl3 from rev 0x46 to rev 0xb00000f... failed.
microcode_update[2855]: cpucontrol: ioctl(): File exists
...
```

From this page I get so much:
The 06-3f-02.6f has been updated due to INTEL-SA-00464, and that looks okay.
But the 06-86-05.01 is something entirely different and should not be attempted to load. (It seems to fail loading, so the outcome might be alright nevertheless.)


----------

